# A Nice Pair of S&Ws



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Latest dickering has landed me a nice pair of model 41 S&W Target Pistols. Worked hard on the NIB job for better than a week. Mean while pruned another out of left field. Finally this AM the guy succumbed. Both are the 7” barrel models. One is a very nice 1971 vintage and the other is NIB latest production. I love it, gathering up fine steel and walnut, American made firearms.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Had a pair, but one had to go..... the new owner chose which I kept..... thankful it was the vintage one that isn't drilled and tapped , 2 extra barrels , 1-7in drilled & taped , 1-5in ....put a hollogen scope on the 7in barrel, .


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Premium gun prices the past couple years. Try barter. No wallet exit.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are nice! I didn’t land the 622vr the other day but picked up a 422 6” target model with adjustable sites and wood grips. Any idea where to get affordable mags for the guns? I only got 1 with the gun


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m looking for a few myself. Before election they were $22.50 new. Now they are scalping for $80.
41, 46, 422 & 622 take same magazines. I watch for deals that have several magazines. Buy it just to get mags.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Those are nice! I didn’t land the 622vr the other day but picked up a 422 6” target model with adjustable sites and wood grips. Any idea where to get affordable mags for the guns? I only got 1 with the gun


I used 422 for wade fishing pistol in the backwoods creeks down here. Light and accurate. I traded me up a set of the black plastic grips from the fixed sight 422. To keep from beating up my prime wood grips. Genuine wood grips on any S&W are just about extinct. They are contracting most out.
Lots of models come with rubbers and a lot of the others are sub contracted out, Alamont & they use wood laminates.


----------

